# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم السبت 5 اكتوبر 2013

## ابو البنات

*اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك النعيم المقيم 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك النعيم المقيم الذي لا يحول ولا يزول. 

اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك النعيم يوم القيامة والأمن يوم الخوف . 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الصحة 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الصحة والعفة والأمانة وحسن الخلق والرضا بالقدر . 

اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي . 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الطيبات 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الطيبات وترك المنكرات وحب المساكين وأن تتوب علي وتغفر لي وترحمني 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الرضا 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الرضا بالقضاء والقدر وبرد العيش بعد الموت ولذة النظر إلى وجهك 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الثبات في الأمر 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الثبات في الأمر والعزيمة على الرشد وأسألك شكر نعمتك وأسألك حسن عبادتك وأسألك قلبا سليما 

اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك أن ترفع ذكري 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك أن ترفع ذكري وتضع وزري وتصلح أمري وتطهر قلبي وتغفر ذنبي وتُحصِّن فرجي وتُنوِّر قلبي 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الجنة 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الجنة وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك أن تبارك لي 
اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك أن تبارك لي في نفسي وفي سمعي وفي بصري وفي روحي 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته صباح اليوم



يستأنف  المريخ تحضيراته استعداداً لمواجهة الخرطوم الوطني يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في  الجولة 21  من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويؤدي مراناً صباح اليوم على ملعبه  وكان الأحمر تدرب أمس الأول وخضع اللاعبون الذين شاركوا في مباراة أهلي  الخرطوم كأساسيين إلى برنامج خاص ومُنِح كل الفريق راحة أمس ويتدرب في  الثامنة من صباح اليوم فيما ينقل تدريباته في الثامنة من مساء الأحد إلى  ملعب استاد الخرطوم حيث يؤدي التدريب الأساسي وكان الألماني مايكل كروجر  طلب إجراء المران الرئيسي على ملعب الخرطوم من أجل أن يتعوّد اللاعبون على  النجيل الصناعي فيما يعود الأحمر إلى ملعبه الاثنين ويترك المجال للخرطوم  الوطني الذي يؤدي حصته الأخيرة على ملعب المباراة ويستضيف ملعب الخرطوم  لقاء الفرقة الحمراء والكوماندوز

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدرب أهلي شندي يستبعد حصول النمور على الممتاز


استبعد الكابتن الفاتح النقر مدرب أهلي شندي حصول حصول فريقه على لقب الدوري الممتاز ويحتل اهلي شندي المركز الثالث في روليت المسابقة برصيد 36 نقطة وبفارق تسع نقاط عن المريخ المتصدر وسبع نقاط عن الهلال صاحب المركز الثاني ورأى الفاتح النقر أن امكانية الآرسنال في التتويج بالبطولة في وجود الهلال والمريخ يُعتبر أمراً صعباً وقال: لكننا سنحاول سحب البساط منهما تدريجياً وأثنى النقر على نتائج فريقه وأداء اللاعبين وذكر أن أهلي شندي أهدر نقاطاً سهلة في الدور الأول لو كسبها لتصدر المنافسة وقال: المستوى الجيد الذي يقدمه الفريق يعود إلى التسجيلات الناجحة ورأى أن أهلي شندي يتوافر على مجموعة مميزة من اللاعبين محليين وأجانب.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*فقيري عدلان: كل الأسماء التي طرحت نفسها لمجلس لا تملك المال والفكر الا جمال الوالي وعبد الصمد


علّق السيد محمد فقيري عدلان أمين خزينة نادي المريخ الأسبق على انتخابات المريخ الحالية والأسماء المطروحة التي ستدخل مجلس الادار الجديد من خلال الجمعية العمومية يوم الجمعة المقبل وقال كل الأسماء التي طرحت نفسها لا تملك المال ولا الفكر وحققت فشلاً بتواجدها في المجالس السابقة وقال: عندما استعرضت الأسماء المطروحة توصلت إلى أن المجلس الجديد سيكون هشاً وبصراحة لا أتوقع مجلساً قوياً وِفقاً للأسماء المطروحة وتجارب الجمعيات العمومية السابقة ليست مبشّرة ونحن أمام سيناريو يتكرر من جديد.. ليس هناك مجلس ادارة أكمل فترته.. دائماً هناك مشاكل وخلافات وتركيبة المجلس الجديد تنذر بأزمات والتجربة لن تكون ناجحة وبعد أيام قليلة ستظهر المشاكل في المجلس الجديد. وأفاد فقيري عدلان أن مجلس ادارة المريخ يفترض أن يضم شخصيات صاحبة فكر ومال وقال: لأن المرحلة المقبلة مختلفة لابد أن يضم مجلس المريخ شخصيات صاحبة فكر ومال لكن اذا نظرنا للشخصيات التي طرحت نفسها وترغب في خوض الانتخابات اعتقد أن الشروط التي تحدثت عنها لا تتوافر في هذه الشخصيات.. فمعظم من ترشحوا ليسو من أصحاب الفكر ولا المال وباستثناء جمال الوالي وعبد الصمد فالبقية لا يملكون مالاً ولا فكراً ولا يستطيعون قيادة المريخ بل إن الكثير من هؤلاء خاضوا تجارب من قبل ولم تكن تجارب ناجحة وعمِلوا في مجالس ادارات سابقة وأخفقوا والوضع الطبيعي أن يبتعدوا ويتركوا المجال لشخصيات جديدة ووجوه شابة لم تعمل في مجالس الادارات من قبل وايضاً لشخصيات صاحبة فكر ومال لكن العديد من أعضاء مجالس الادارات السابقة والذين لم تكن تجاربهم ناجحة أمثال متوكل أحمد علي طرحوا أنفسهم من جديد وبصراحة أشفق على المريخ وأرى أن المجلس الجديد لن يكون فيه تغيير.. سيظل جمال الوالي يقوم بكل شئ ويدفع إلى جانب عبد الصمد والثنائي سيواجه صعوبات كبيرة في تنفيذ سياسته.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الأسود تكثّف التحضيرات لمواجهة الهلال بالأربعاء


يكثّف فريق الكرة بنادي هلال كادوقلي تحضيراته تأهباً لمواجهة الهلال يوم الأربعاء المقبل في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز على ملعب كادوقلي وتأمل أسود الجبال مواصلة نتائجها الجيدة وتكرار النتيجة التي انتهى عليها الفريقان في الدور الأول عندما فرض الفريق التعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل على الهلال بامدرمان ويسعى أبناء إلى الاستفادة من المساندة الجماهيرية المتوقعة ويأملون تحقيق الفوز الثاني في القسم الثاني وكان هلال كادوقلي حقق فوزاً وحيداً على حساب أهلي شندي فيما تعادل في بقية مبارياته ويحتل مركزاً جيداً وبرصيد 29 نقطة ويأتي ترتيبه خلف الخرطوم الوطني الرابع بيد أنه يفكّر في مركز أفضل ويؤدي هلال كادوقلي تدريباً اليوم ويستمر في التدريبات فيما يخوض الحصة الرئيسة الاثنين ويختتم تحضيراته الثلاثاء.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الحضري: انتظر التقرير النهائي للطبيب ومستعد للعودة والمشاركة امام الخرطوم


أكد الحارس المصري عصام الحضري فى تصريح للموقع الرسمي للمريخ بانه ينتظر التقرير النهائي للطبيب لتحديد عودته الى الملاعب  ,وانه ظل طوال  الفترة الماضية فى جلسات علاجيه مكثفة حتى يتمكن من العوده الى الملاعب فى اقرب فرصه ممكنه  , وانه سوف ينشر التقرير الطبي كامل فى الموقع الرسمي للمريخ  حتى يتنسي لوسائل الاعلام الوقف على حقيقة اصابته  وابتعاده عن المريخ فى الفترة الماضية. وأكد الحضري أنه يواصل تدريبات الصالة  المكثفة فى القاهرة  للمحافظة على لياقة ورشاقته  فى الفترة التى ابتعد فيها عن الملاعب وحتى يكمل العلاج بشكل كامل وأبان الحضري أنه رهن اشارة المريخ واذا ما كان الفريق يحتاجه في المباراة القادمة فانه سيعود الى الخرطوم على وجه السرعة والانخراط فى تدريبات الفريق ولن ينتظر اذن من الطبيب لخوض مباراة يحتاجها فيه المريخ . اما اذا كان الامر غير ذلك فمن الافضل مواصل العلاج الطبيعي .ونفى الحضري من جديد ما تردد في وسائل الاعلام بشان توقيعه لعقد مع فريق المحله وفسخه للعقد مع فريق المريخ مؤكد بان عقده مع المريخ ينتهي فى شهر نوفمبر القادم  وهو لايحتاج الى فسخ عقد تبقى له اقل من شهرين فقط وعلى وسائل الاعلام الحديث عن امور مناسبه  بدل من التعرض لاشياء غير صحيحه



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بسبب تحليل سيحة : جماهير شندي تقاطع برنامج عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون القومي

فيصل سيحة
اكدت جماهير الرياضة بشندي مقاطعة برنامج عالم الرياضة بتلفزيون السودان بعد تحيز محلل فقرة الامبراطور (فيصل سيحة) ووقوفه الصارخ مع المريخ في تحليله فقد سخرت جماهير دار جعل من محلل برنامج الرياضة (فيصل سيحة) لعدم امانته في التحليل خاصة في مباراة الاهلي شندي والمريخ العاصمي والتي لم يحتسب فيها قاضي الجولة ومساعدة الثاني هدف صحيح لفريق الاهلي شندي بشهادة كل الجماهير الرياضية بالسودان حسب ما جاء علي لسان بعض الجماهير الغاضبة بشندي،التي اكدت ايضا لولا انحياز طاقم التحكيم الخرطومي لاصحاب الارض لما خرج المريخ منتصرا، لان طاقم التحكيم يعلم علم اليقين اهمية هذه المباراة التي كانت سوف تحدد مسار الدوري الممتاز اذا تعثر المريخ بالتعادل او الخسران امام نمور دار جعل ولذلك اختارت لجنة التحكيم المركزية حكام ولاية الخرطوم لتنفيذ هذه المهمة الخطيرة التي تم اخراجها بهذه الصورة الهزيلة.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لجنة الاستئنافات العليا تجتمع ظهر الغد
دار الاتحاد السوداني

تجتمع ظهر غداً السبت بمباني الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بالخرطوم (2) لجنة الاستئنافات العليا برئاسة مولانا سمير فضل للنظر في بعض المستندات التي طلبتها اللجنة لكي تستقر علي رأي نهائي بخصوص الاستئنافات المقدمة لها .


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدافع المريخ السابق نجم الدين عبد الله في مهمة خاصة امام رفاق الامس 

  يعوض غياب ليبرو الوطني معاوية ويراقب كلتشي 


وضعت ظروف ايقاف مدافع الخرطوم الوطني معاوية لعام  من قبل لجنة الانضباط زميله نجم الدين عبد الله مدافع المريخ السابق و  الوطني الحالي في امتحان صعب حيث يرفع نجم الدين في مواجهة الثلاثاء راية  التحدي في وجه رفاق الامس (كلتشي و هيثم و رمضان ) وهو يدافع عن الوان  ناديه الجديد الخرطوم الوطني ومعلوم ان مدرب الخرطوم قد جهز نجم الدين  للقيام بمهمة خاصة في مواجهة ملعب الخرطوم العتيق بالثلاثاء تتعلق بمراقبة  كلتشي اخطر مهاجمي المريخ ويجدر ذكره ان نجم الدين عبد اهلض يلقب وسط  زملائه في المريخ و المنتخب بـــ(ملك الرقابة) فهل يفعلها ليلة الثلاثاء و  يتسبب في تغيير مسار الصدارة من المريخ للهلال ام يكون لرفاق اكرم رأيا  مخالفا

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*زووم
بص الوالي..!
لم يكتمل عدد المرشحين لدخول مجلس المريخ عبر الإنتخابات القادمة إلى العدد  الذي يتسع له (بص الوالي).. ولكننا سنستخدم المصطلح هنا لنفترض أن أهل  المريخ أرادوا بذلك الحراك أن يمارسوا ديمقراطية رياضية، ويؤكدوا على أهلية  الحركة بحزمة الإجراءات التي شاركتهم فيها المفوضية، ولا أخفي تحفظاتي  تجاه ما سيحدث ومنتوج كل ذلك وأثره في رسم مستقبل آمن لنادٍ عانى الأمرين  في السنوات الماضية وبات يبحث عن إستقرار وسلام مستدام، وأبرز ما يدعو  للقلق هنا أن الحديث حتى الآن يدور حول أسماء خرجت وأخرى قادمة إلى مجلس  إدارة لا نعرف (كيف سيسير شئون هذا النادي).. فالأمر عند البعض سيان، ولا  يختلف إذا جاءت النتيجة على شاكلة السنوات الأخيرة أو اختلفت، طالما أن من  سيبقى على قمة الهرم هو جمال الوالي.. فهو سائق البص والبقية مجرد (ركاب)  ينضمون من محطات مختلفة.. وكل يغني على ليلاه، منهم من يحرص على ذلك حماية  لمصالحه الخاصة، ومنهم من يخاف على إفلاس المريخ إذا غادر الرجل مقعده،  ومنهم من يخاف على المريخ من سطوة الهلال وترجيح كفته في النواحي المالية  في حال خرج الوالي من نادي المريخ، مع أن المريخ طيلة تأريخه الطويل لم يكن  بالنادي المشهور بالثراء، برغم أنه كان من حيث البطولات هو الأفضل.. ذلك  الخروج الذي نؤكد أنه لن يكون خروجاً بمعنى أن يترك النادي، ولكننا سنكتبه  بهذا المعنى لأن ثقافة دعم النادي من أي موقع غير موجودة لدينا، وربما يأتي  شخص مثل عصام الحاج فيتعامل مع الأمر بأجندة مختلفة ويفسر ذلك حسب هواه،  لذلك سنتعامل مع الأمر على أنه (خروج) إلى حين إعادة صياغة المسألة، وتأكيد  أن علاقة المرشح تكون بالنادي وليس مع المنصب، وألا يرتبط أقطاب المريخ  بالنادي فقط عندما يكونون ضمن مصفوفة مجلس الإدارة، وعندما يخرجون منه  تنقطع علاقتهم به، فالإخوة المترشحين الآن من أعضاء المجالس السابقة كانوا  قد فعلوا ذلك طيلة الفترات الماضية، وبعضهم من لم نره بنادي المريخ في أية  مناسبة منذ إعلان إنهيار مجلسهم وتعيين لجنة التسيير إلا مع الجمعية  العمومية، ومثال لذلك متوكل أحمد علي، ودكتور أسامه حافظ الشاذلي، بعكس  محمد جعفر قريش الذي لم ينقطع من الفعاليات التي تنظم داخل النادي وبإسمه  في أي مكان..!
المهم في الأمر أننا لن نتفاءل بالجديد ما إذا استمر الوالي بذات طريقته في  إدارة شئون مجلسه، وبالتالي شؤون النادي، فالسنوات الـ(11) قد كشفت  المستور وأخرجت العيوب وبات القاصي والداني يعرف أن الرجل يعتقد أن كل  المشكلات التي تواجه فريق كرة القدم تعالج بلغة المال، ولا شيء غير المال..  ومن هنا كان الإخفاق كله، وأن من يدخل معه مجلسه مطالب بأن يدفع أو ليصمت  ويمارس التصفيق بلا توقف.. لذلك كنا نرى الكثير من أعضاء مجلسه يستعيضون عن  الدفع بحناجرهم وأياديهم، فيهتفون ويصفقون ما استطاعوا.. فالمطلوب هنا هو  إثراء الساحة المريخية بالمشروعات الناجحة والصفقات التي تسهم في نتائج  وبطولات.. فلامعنى لأن يكتظ النادي بالأجانب والصفقات والنفقات التي قدرت  بمليار جنيه شهرياً، ومع ذلك نودع البطولات الأفريقية من الدور الأول،  ونفشل في استغلال الفرص المتاحة للإبتعاد بصدارة الدوري بأخطاء ساذجة،  ونفشل في ضبط لاعبين مثل الحضري.. والذي جعل إسم المريخ مسخرة في نظر  المصريين.. يأتي واضعاً ذيله تحت أقدامه كناية على الخضوع والسمع والطاعة،  وما أن يغادر الخرطوم وقبل أن يخرج من الأجواء السودانية حتى يلفظ الحمم  التي تؤذي كل السودانيين..!
حواشي
•	معتصم مالك.. قائد فريق السلة الأسبق.. وأحد أميز نجوم مناشط المريخ، عاد  وترشح من جديد بعد تجربة سابقة غير موفقة.. هذا الرجل كان يتولى تسيير  الأمور وهو لاعب بالفريق.. ومن المؤكد أنه سيكون أنجح ما إذا وفق في دخول  المجلس كممثل لهذه المناشط...!
•	نسأل الله أن يمن بالصحة والعافية على والدة الرئيس جمال الوالي حتى يعود  ويتولى تنظيم هذا الهرج والمرج.. فينزل من أجبروه على الإستقالة من قبل  ويستعين يمن يساعدوه في إدارة شؤون المريخ في أدق مراحل تأريخه.
•	من بين الأسماء التي رشحت لدخول القفص الذهبي.. أقصد مجلس المريخ، لا  أعرف إلا القدامى، وهنالك أكثر من سبعة لم أرهم من قبل.. برغم وجودي في  محيط نادي المريخ منذ أكثر من 19 سنة..!
•	كل ذلك لايعني أنهم غير مؤهلين لدخول المجلس عبر هذا السباق.. ولكن أسلوب  إدارة النادي بالريموت كنترول من على البعد غير مرغوب فيها.. فالبيئة  المريخية بحاجة إلى (إصحاح).. وهذه مهمة لن ينجح فيها إلا من يفرض شخصيته  ويتغلب على الصعوبات التي ستوضع أمامه..!
•	منظر أقطاب النادي وإدارييه وهم محاصرون ببعض الطفيليين وأولئك الزملاء  غريبي التصرفات أمام مقصورة الإستاد وفي المناسبات مسألة أصبحت بحاجة إلى  (شرطة آداب).... ليس بذلك المعنى المعروف طبعاً.. ولكن هنالك ما يستحق  الحرب والمكافحة.
•	من كان حريصاً على عودة النشاط الإجتماعي بنادي المريخ.. عليه أن يهتم  بعملية الإصحاح هذه حتى لا يتعرض الناس للمضايقات عندما يرتادون النادي...!
•	لن يستطع أحد وضع الحضري تحت الضغط والأسئلة والإستجواب على ما ورد في  الصحافة المصرية عن نية فسخه لعقده مع المريخ.. فالجميع داخل النادي  يتعاملون مع هذه المتعجرف كمعجبين وليسو مسؤولين حتى يحاسبوه..!
•	سيقول لك البعض أننا سنحرص عليه لأهميته في تحقيق بطولة الدوري الممتاز..  ولكننا لا نريد بطولات على حساب هيبة المريخ.. ولا يجب أن نحول النادي إلى  سيرك يتلاعب فيه الناس كما يريدون.
•	في واحدة من مباريات المريخ الكبيرة، كنت أهم بتوجيه سؤال لفرد أمن  الملاعب المتابع في البوابة الرئيسية عن المدخل المخصص للصحفيين، ذلك لأننا  في كل مباراة ندخل بأبواب مختلفة، فرأيتهم يرفضون إدخال الدكتور محمد سراج  الدين.. عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لعدد من الدورات في التسعينات، وعضو  كل المجالس الإستشارية السابقة، والإستشاري والأكاديمي المرموق.. وبعده  بقليل سمحوا للأخ حسن عبد العزيز حسن بالدخول عبر الباب الرئيسي ذاته...!!
•	ماذا حدث لهذه الدنيا؟
•	بل ماذا حدث لهذا المريخ؟

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الموردة تقيل المدرب المصري دكتور جمال وتعين الديبة

    اقال مجلس ادارة الموردة قبل قليل اقالة مدرب الفريق جمال عبد الله و تعيين المدرب محمد محي الدين الديبة


*

----------


## ابو البنات

* الفيفا يحويل شكوى شداد ضد الاتحاد العام للجنة الانضباط والاخلاق           


  حول الاتحاد  الدولي الشكوى التي تقدمت بها مجموعة الدكتور كمال شداد ضد مجموعة معتصم  جعفر لـــ(الانضباط و الاخلاق ) بالاتحاد الدولي لحسمها بصورة نهائية 
تفاصيل اوفي لاحقا 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*         الاتحاد الدولى يؤجل البت فى موعد إقامة بطولة كأس العالم


  أجل الاتحاد الدولى  لكرة القدم "فيفا"، البت فى موعد إقامة بطولة كأس العالم 2022 التى  تستضيفها قطر، لمدة عام، فى ظل حالة الشد والجذب حول موعد إقامة المونديال  فى فصل الصيف من عدمه , جاء ذلك خلال اجتماع اللجنة التنفيذية بالاتحاد  الدولى، المنعقد فى مدينة "زيوريخ" السويسرية.          
 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يملكها ويرأس تحريرها مزمل ابو القاسم ..السلطات الامنية تعلق صدور اليوم التالى

علق السلطات الامنية صدور صحيفة اليوم  التالى التى يملكها ويرأس تحريرها الصحفى المريخى مزمل ابو القاسم وقالت  انباء فى الخرطوم اليوم ان الصحيفة منع صدورها بعد طباعتها حيث لم ينزل عدد  الجمعة للاسواق ولم تصدر اى تصريحات رسمية من ادارة الصحيفة لكن انباء  ربطت تعليق الصدور بما حدث من الصحفى بهرام عبد المنعم فى مؤتمر وزير  الداخليه ووالى الخرطوم  
 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ابو البنات صباحك خير وعافية
وشكراً كثيراً على صينية شاي الصباح العامرة
ربي يعمر قلبك بالتقوى ويملأ يومك بموفور الخير والسعادة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

ابو البنات صباحك خير وعافية
وشكراً كثيراً على صينية شاي الصباح العامرة
ربي يعمر قلبك بالتقوى ويملأ يومك بموفور الخير والسعادة



اميييين امييييين
تسلم ياغالي
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ
 ===============
 ﻫﻞ ﻋﻘﺮﺕ ﺣﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ==============
 *ﺑﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ ﻹﻧﻌﻘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮﺭ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻛﺘﻮﺑﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻹﻧﺘﺨﺎﺏ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺧﻠﻔﺎً ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ 
*ﻭﺑﺪﺍﺕ ﻣﻼﻣﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﺗﻈﻬﺮ ﺷﻴﺌﺎً ﻓﺸﻴﺌﺎً ﺑﻌﺪ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﺑﻤﻘﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﻧﺎﺋﺒﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺰﻛﻴﻪ
 *ﻭﺳﻴﺸﺘﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﺍﻉ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﻣﻘﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﻪ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺮﻳﺶ ﻟﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻗﺎﺩﻣﻪ
*ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ
 *ﻣﻦ ﻭﺟﻬﺔ ﻧﻈﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﻊ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺇﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﻲ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ.ﺇﻻ ﺍﻧﻨﻲ ﺍﺭﻱ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻴﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻛﺪﺕ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺴﺐ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ
 *ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻔﺮﻳﻂ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﺗُﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﺎﺩﺣﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ.ﻭﻳﻜﻔﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺇﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺮﺗﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺘﻪ ﺍﺷﻬﺮ ﻓﻘﻂ.ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻋﺠﺰ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻘﻠﺪ ﻣﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻋﻮﺍﻡ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﻪ
*ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺮﻳﺶ ﻭﺍﺿﺢ ﻛﻮﺿﻮﺡ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ
 *ﻭﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺣﻀﻮﺭﺍً ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.ﻭﻭﺻﻔﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻢ ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﻳﺪﻩ ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً
 *ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻳﺤﻀﺮﻭﺍ ﻟﻺﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻟﻴﺠﺪﻭﺍ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻻﺟﻨﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻠﻨﻘﺎﺵ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻩ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺟﺪﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﻻﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﻬﺎ
 *ﻋﻜﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺮﻳﺶ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺻﻌﻮﺑﻪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ .ﻭﻏﺎﻟﺒﺎً ﻣﺎﺗﺼﺪﺭ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﻬﻤﻪ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻤﻪ .
 *ﻳﻜﻔﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺗﺼﺪﻱ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺷﺠﺎﻋﻪ ﻟﺤﻤﻼﺕ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.ﻭﻭﻗﻒ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺯﻛﻲ ﻋﺒﺎﺱ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺇﻟﻐﺎﺀ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻭﺍﺟﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﻀﻮﻉ ﻭﺇﺳﺘﻜﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﻪ
 *ﻭﻻﻧﻨﺴﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﻗﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﻪ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ (ﺻﺤﺎﻑ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ)ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻛﻮﻣﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻄﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﺻﺎﺩ
*ﻭﻟﻢ ﺗُﻄﻠﻖ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻘﺐ (ﺭﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻱ)ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﺍﻍ ﺑﻞ ﺷﺎﻫﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺩﻓﺎﻋﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻤﻴﺖ ﻋﻦ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺭﺩﻉ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﺎﻭﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ
 *ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺗﻮﻟﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺮﻳﺶ ﻟﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺻﺪ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﻟﻠﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﺎﺭﺱ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻓﻀﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﻋﻴﻮﻥ (ﺇﺑﻦ ﺟﻠﺪﺗﻪ)ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ
 *ﻭﺍﺫﻛﺮ ﺟﻴﺪﺍً ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﻪ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﺗﺨﺬﻭﺍ ﺧﻄﻮﺍﺕ ﻭﻓﺎﻗﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﺑﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﻛﻴﻪ
 *ﻭﺗﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﻮﺱ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺮﻳﺶ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻠﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻛﺎﻥ.ﻭﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺮﻳﺶ ﺯﻫﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺼﺐ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻳُﻤﺎﺭﺱ (ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﺎﺗﻮﺭﻳﻪ) ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺣﺪ ﺗﻌﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺮﻳﺶ
*ﻓﻴﺎﺗﺮﻱ ﻣﺎﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺟﻌﻞ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺮﻳﺶ ﻳﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ (ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﺎﺗﻮﺭﻱ) ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ؟
 *ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻻﻳﺮﺣﻢ ﻋﺰﻳﺰﻱ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺮﻳﺶ ﻭﻣﺎﺫﻛﺮﺗﻪ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺲ ﺳﻴﻈﻞ ﻣﺤﻔﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﺍﻛﺮﻩ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻻﺗﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻐﺒﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻭﺍﻧﺖ ﺗﺘﻤﺴﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻮﺩﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
*ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺇﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺮﻳﺶ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻣﺮﻩ ﺍﺧﺮﻱ ﺇﻻ ﻭﻫﻮ (ﻳﻬﺮﻭﻝ ﻓﺮﺣﺎً )ﻧﺤﻮ ﻣﻜﺎﺗﺐ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﻤﺴﻜﺎً ﺑﺨﻄﺎﺏ ﺇﻋﺘﺰﺍﻝ ﺇﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﻲ
 *ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎً ﺍﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻓﻮﺯ ﻛﺎﺳﺢ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺷﺎﻫﺪ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ.ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺩﺭﺍﻳﻪ ﺗﺎﻣﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺎﻟﺢ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 *ﺍﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺰﻳﻨﻪ ﺗﻔﺎﺟﺄﺕ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻪ ﺑﻈﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻤﻴﺘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
*ﺍﻭﻟﻲ ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺮﺍﺿﺎﺕ ﺗﺘﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﺪ ﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺱ ﻣﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ.ﻓﻬﻞ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳُﻔﺴﺮ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻧﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ؟
 *ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﺪ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻻً ﻋﻦ ﺧﺰﻧﻪ ﺗﺨﺺ ﺍﺣﺪ (ﻣﻐﺎﻟﻖ ﺳﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺴﺠﺎﻧﻪ) ﺑﻞ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﻋﻦ ﺧﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ .ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﻔﻌﻞ
 *ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﺭﺟﻞ ﺍﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﺷﺎﺏ ﻭﻣﺆﻫﻞ ﻭﻳﻜﻔﻲ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻻً ﻋﻦ ﺧﺮﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﺮﻳﻪ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﻩ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻧﺴﻤﻊ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻱ ﺧﻼﻓﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺱ
 *ﻋﺰﻳﺰﻱ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﺪ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻗﻨﺎﻋﻪ ﺗﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺣﻮﻟﻪ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﻳﺴﺎﻫﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻧﺸﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ
 *ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺷﺎﻫﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﺪ (ﻳﻬﺮﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺤﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ)ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ .ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﻻﻧُﺮﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺎﺗﻲ ﻋﻨﺪ (ﺍﻟﺮﺧﺎﺀ ﻭﻳﻬﺮﺏ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﻩ )ﻳﺎﻋﺰﻳﺰﻱ ﻫﻤﺪ
 *ﺍﻳﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﺪ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺎﺑﻀﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺮ ﻭﻳﻘﺘﻄﻌﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﺗﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺗﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ؟
 *ﻟﻢ ﻳﻔﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﺷﺊ ﺳﻮﻱ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﺔ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﻭﺻﻔﻬﻢ(ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻜﻨﻜﺶﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺻﺐ)ﻭﺗﻨﺎﺳﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﺭﻓﻀﻮﺍ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺳﻔﻴﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺮﻭﺏ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻓﻌﻞ ﺳﻴﺎﺩﺗﻪ
 *ﻣﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺮﻳﺶ ﻭﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﺪ ﻭﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺍﻟﺰﺑﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺮﺷﺢ ﻛﻌﻀﻮ ﺍﻥ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﺭﺟﺎﻟﻪ؟ ﻣﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺣﻜﺮﺍً ﺍﻭ ﺗﺮﻛﻪ ﻻﺣﺪ ﻳﺬﻫﺐ ﻭﻳﺎﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻗﺘﻤﺎ ﻳﺸﺎﺀ؟
 *ﻭﺍﻭﺟﻪ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﻪ (ﻟﻠﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺟﺪﺍً ﺇﻟﻲ ﻗﻠﺒﻲ )ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺍﻟﺰﺑﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻥ ﻳﻘﺘﻨﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﺧﻞ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺭ ﻭﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﻳﻮﺍﻛﺒﻮﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺭ
*ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﻳﺎﻋﺰﻳﺰﻱ ﺍﻥ ﺣﺼﻮﻟﻚ ﻋﻠﻲ (ﻣﺎﺟﺴﺘﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺘﺎﻑ) ﻻ ﻳﻜﻔﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺗُﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻓﺒﺎﻣﻜﺎﻧﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻫﻤﻪ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ(ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺟﺴﺘﻴﺮ)ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ
 *ﻭﻳﺒﻘﻲ ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﻋﻤﺮﺣﺠﻮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺗﺮﺷﺤﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻬﻀﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻩ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺇﻋﺘﻜﻒ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﻻ ﺍﺩﺭﻱ ﺳﺒﺐ (ﺇﺳﺘﻔﺎﻗﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺟﺌﻪ)ﻭﻗﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﺑﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 *ﻭﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺣﺠﻮﺝ ﺗﻌﻨﻲ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻭﺿﻮﺡ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ (ﺗﺴﺮﻳﺐ)ﺍﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺇﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺇﺧﺘﻔﺖ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻈﺎﻫﺮﻩ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﻪ 
*ﻭﺑﺎﻻﻣﺲ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺇﺳﺘﻔﺘﺎﺀ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀﻩ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻤﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻹﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻲ(ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺲ ﺑﻮﻙ)ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺪﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﻪ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺩﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺻﺐ ﻧﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﻧﺼﻴﺐ ﺍﻻﺳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺘﺎﺀ
*ﻭﻭﺿﺢ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﺍﻥ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﺾ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻳُﺮﻳﺪ ﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﻭﺟﻮﻩ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ.ﻓﻬﻞ ﺳﻴﺴﺘﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺮﻳﺶ ﻭﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﺪ ﻟﺼﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ؟
 *ﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﻊ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﻭﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮﻱ ﻭﺇﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﻲ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻲ (ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻲ).ﻭﻻﺗﺠﻤﻊﻧﻲ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ﻋﺪﺍﻭﻩ ﺍﻭ ﺳﺎﺑﻖ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﻪ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻭﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﻭﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺤﻴﻦ ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ

















*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*تحليل راقى وكلام واقعى وعين الحقيقة .. المريخ محتاج للفريق طارق بشدة فى هذه المرحلة المهمه من عمر المريخ .. المرشحين ابناء المريخ ولا نشك فى ذلك ولكن لكل مرحلة رجالها الأشداء .. وهذه مرحلة الفريق طارق وعثمان ادروب أفسحوا لهم المجال حتى نرى مريخا يجلجل الأرض تحت اقدام الخصوم والحاقدين والحاسدين
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباح الخير الحبيب أبوالبنات . . . يديك العافية على مجهوداتك اليومية لإسعاد الصفوة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكور الحبيب ابوالبنات
مجهود رائع ومقدر
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة السبت 5 أكتوبر 2013

صحيفة الصدىﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺛﻮﺭﺓ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ..ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻯ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺎﺏ
 ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ
 ﻟﻠﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ..ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺻﺒﺎﺣﺎً ﻳﻨﻘﻞ
 ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ..ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻠﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﺑﺤﺼﺔ
 ﺻﺒﺎﺣﻴﺔ
 ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﺃﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﻄﻠﻊ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺛﻮﺭﺓ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
 ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ..ﺍﻷﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺗﺘﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺃﺷﺎﺩﺍﺕ
 ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻯ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺎﺏ
 ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺳﺎﻋﺘﻴﻦ
 ﻭﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﺣﺼﺔ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ﺧﺎﻟﺪﺑﺨﻴﺖ:ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻰ ﺻﻌﺐ
 ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻳﺘﺨﻠﻒ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺮ ﻳﺴﺘﻴﻌﺪ ﺣﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻋﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ
 ﺑﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺑﺮﻯ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﻳﻌﻴﺪ ﺭﺍﺟﻰ ﺍﻟﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ..ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ﻳﻜﺘﺸﻒ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻮﻇﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ..ﻭﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻳﺘﺄﻟﻖ
 ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ
 ﻗﺮﻳﺶ:ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺘﺮﻁ ﺗﺮﺷﺢ
 ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ
 ﺃﻧﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺤﻴﻦ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻓﻘﻴﺮﻯ ﻋﺪﻻﻥ:ﺑﺄﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ
 ﻭﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻓﻜﺮﺍً ﻭﻻ ﻣﺎﻻً
 ﻣﺴﺎﻋﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺸﺔ:ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺟﻤﻴﻠﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ
 ﺃﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﺷﺎﻫﺪﻧﺎ ﺃﻧﺴﺠﺎﻣﺎً
 ﻭﻛﺮﺓ ﻣﻤﺘﻌﺔ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة السبت 5 أكتوبر 2013

صحيفة الزعيم
الحضرى يعود ويؤكد أستعداده للمشاركة وكروجر يجدد ثقته فى أكرم
 المريخ يفتح ملف الخرطوم بتدريب صباحى..وينقل تحضيراته للنجيل الصناعى غداً
 ضقل:مساعى الفاق مستمرة..لن نيأس من الوصول لقائمة موحدة وجاهز لسحب ترشيحى

 المريخ يفتح ملف الخرطوم ويتدرب صباح اليوم بأستاده
 الأحمر ينقل تحضيراته الى النجيل الصناعى أعتباراً من غدٍ
 لطفى السليمى:مريخ النصف الثانى أكثر واقعية على أستغلال نقاط ضعفه
 أكد أستمرار مساعى الوفاق
 ضقل:جاهز لسحب ترشيحى من أجل الوفاق
 حمد السيد:الأهتمام بالأنتخابات يجب ان لايشغلنا عن مباراة الخرطوم
 الحضرى يعود ويؤكد أستعداده للمشاركة وكروجر يجدد ثقته فى أكرم
 بركية يشكو الفرسان بسبب 33 مليون
 النهود تكرم السلاطين والمهندس والزعيم
 قدامى لاعبو المريخ يحتفلون بفوز حاتم بالتزكية

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة السبت 5 أكتوبر 2013



صحيفة صدى الملاعب

× لجنة الإستئنافات تؤكد مريخيتها وترفض إستهداف الهلال× عبد المجيد جعفر يدعم حاتم وهدف وحيد يفصل كاريكا عن نادي المائة× تراروي يعالج نفسه والطبيب يحتج والحضري يصل اليوم× مدرب الهلال يكشف الأسرار في أول حوار لصحيفة رياضية ومدرب الموردة يهرب× الهلال يحتاج لكسب نتائج جميع المباريات وإنتظار مفاجأة سعيدة× المريخ يتدرب صباحا بملعبه وينقل تدريبيه الأخيرين لمعلبى الخرطوم والأكاديمية

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*


عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة السبت 5 أكتوبر 2013
صحيفة قوون
× الكوكبة الزرقاء تشد الرحال لكادوقلي بالأربعاء× كاريكا يعود بقوة لتحضيرات الهلال والمالي تراروي يواصل الغياب× الجنرال ينصف نجوم الهلال ويؤكد تفوق فريقه على المريخ بالدورتين× صلاح آدم : الشغيل أفضل لاعب بالفرقة الزرقاء ومروان مستقبل الهلال× تحويل شكوى مجموعة شداد حول تداعيات إنتخابات الإتحاد للجنة الإنضباط بالفيفا× أندية الممتاز تتصارع للفوز بتوقيع مهاجم الهلال تراروي× الهلال يوالي تدريباته عصر اليوم

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة السبت 5 أكتوبر 2013
صحيفة عالم النجوم
× الجنرال يكشف الأسرار× كوتش صلاح: تراروي لم ينسجم وخليفة أبعد سنكارا وسيدي مهول ومرعب× الهلال يرفع وتيرة الإعداد× مالك وأتير مفاجأة الهلال لإسود الجبال والشغيل والغزال يشعلان المران× الهلال يرفع درجات الإعداد لمعركة الجبال وتراروي يواصل الغياب×رئيس قطاع الكرة بالهلال: روح معنوية عالية للاعبين والإدارة وفرت الحوافز والمرتبات× خالد بخيت: مباراتنا بكادوقلي هي الأصعب

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة السبت 5 أكتوبر 2013


صحيفة الأسياد
× الفيفا يحول شكوى مجموعة شداد إلى لجنة الأخلاقيات× رئيس لجنة الدعم بمجموعة التغيير يكشف التفاصيل ويعلن إقتراب نهاية إتحاد معتصم جعفر× الجنرال يشخص حال الهلال وينفي إستهدافه للمحترفين ويؤكد: البرير منحني كافة الصلاحيات× الأسياد يرفعون وتيرة الإعداد وتحويل التدريبات للسلاح الطبي وملاح رئيسا لبعثة كادوقلي× الجهاز الفني يركز على الأداء الضاغط وكاريكا يعود أكثر قوة× مساوي : سنقاتل لمواصلة الإنتصارات الهلالية

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة :

 • بلاتر: الفيفا بدأ المشاورات مع جميع الأطراف لمونديال قطر 2022.. والقرار العام المقبل
 • رئيس اتحاد الكونكاكاف: نحتاج لمزيد من الوقت لإتخاذ قرار بشأن كأس العالم في قطر
 • الإصابة تحرم أرسنال من جهود سانيا لثلاثة اسابيع  
 • الآلام في معدة كوينتروا لن تمنعه من المشاركة في لقاء ريال مدريد أمام ليفانتي
 • مورينيو: تشيلسي لا يقدر أن يفرض هيمنته على الدوري الإنجليزي حاليا !
 • مارتينو: نيمار ليس مطالبا بتعويض غياب ميسي
 • ديل بوسكي: البرازيلي كوستا مهاجم أتلتيكو مدريد يرغب في الإنضمام للمنتخب الأسباني
 • أنشيلوتي: الريال لا يفتقد جهود أوزيل.. ولست نادما على رحيله
 • كريستيانو رونالدو يطالب بإسقاط التهم عن مشجع احتضنه في الولايات المتحدة
 • هودجسون يشعر بالتوتر مع اقتراب تصفيات كأس العالم من النهاية 
 • بليجريني يجدد ثقته في هارت.. دون تأكيد بوجوده أساسيا في عرين مانشستر سيتي 
 • كافاني: سواريز ينتظر إشارة من ريال مدريد
 • زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش : جاريث بيل ليس بالمستوى الذي يجعل الملكي يدفع له 100 مليون يورو
 • فينجر ينتقد ويلشير ويحذّره من تدمير سمعته
 • كولانتونو مدرب اتلانتا : لم اكن ارغب في مواجهة كييفو الان..فهو لقاء صعب
 • باستيا يعمّق جراح لوريان في الدوري الفرنسي 
 • ضربة قوية لدفاع غانا قبل مواجهة مصر.. بوي يلحق بجون منساه في قائمة المصابين
 • مالديني يعود لعالم كرة القدم ويخلف ليوناردو في باريس سان جيرمان
 • مدرب كوت ديفوار يستدعي كولو توري للإنضمام لمنتخب الأفيال في تصفيات كأس العالم 
 • لوف يواصل تجاهله لضم المتألق كيسلنج لصفوف المنتخب الألماني 
 • اللجنة الأولمبية الأردنية تدعم النشامى في الملحق العالمي بـ 150 الف دولار
 • اربعة خسائر متتالية تطيح بدونجا من تدريب إنترناسيونال البرازيلي 
 • فالدانو : أنشيلوتي مازال في مرحلة التجريب .. والدفع بجاريث بيل لن يكون سهلا
 • فلومينينزي يواصل إهدار النقاط .. وفوز سانتوس وفلامنجو بالدوري البرازيلي
 • المغربي البقالي : لم يكن من السهل إختيار اللعب للمنتخب البلجيكي
 • تسعة لاعبين محليين في تشكيلة هولندا لمباراتي المجر وتركيا في تصفيات كأس العالم 
 • هانوفر يتعادل مع هيرتا برلين في البوندزليجا
 • الحرب الكلامية تصل إلى مرحلة حرجة .. فالنسيا يقرر إيقاف عادل رامي
 • جيجز يلوم اللاعبين الى الاداء ويعفي مويس من أزمة مانشستر يونايتد
 • المنتخب الإيراني يتخطى الخلافات السياسية ويوافق على مواجهة نظيره الأمريكي وديا
 • تخصيص أربع طائرات لنقل ألف مشجع جزائري إلى بوركينا فاسو
 • فياريال يصحح مساره بثلاثية في شباك غرناطة وينتزع المركز الثالث
 • اتحاد جدة ينفي سكن الجهاز الفني واللاعبين غير المسلمين قرب الحرم المكي
 • الاتحاد يستدرج الاهلي إلى التعادل في ديربي الفرص الضائعة والأحداث النادرة
 • في واقعة نادرة.. سيزار لاعب الأهلي يرفض إستبداله في الشوط الثاني من ديربي جدة

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ ﺗﻨﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻗﻤﺔ ﻛﺎﺱﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﺯﻳﻦ

 ﺗﻮﺻﻠﺖ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ ﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻊﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔﺣﺼﺮﻳﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥﺑﺎﻟﺪﻣﺎﺯﻳﻦ ﻭ ﺫﻛﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﺑﺎﻥﺍﻻﻋﻴﺴﺮ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﻋﺎﻡ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﻓﺠﺮﺍﺯﻣﺔ ﻭﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﻣﻨﺢ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﻮﺍﺕﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻧﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻧﻪﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭ ﻻﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻌﻤﻴﻢ ﻓﺎﺋﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻞﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻥﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﺣﺘﻔﺎﻻﺕ ﻻ ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩﻧﻘﻠﻬﺎ.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مسئول لجنة الكرة بالزمالك جورج: راتب كلتشي..العالي بالمريخ دفعنا لصرف النظرعنه.............

  عزى مسئول الكرة بنادي الزمالك عبد الله جوروج تراجع ناديه وصرفه للنظر عن اكمال صفقة كلتشي لارتباط اللاعب بعقد مع المريخ بجانب الراتب العالي الذي يتقاضاه مع النادي السوداني و قال جورج في حديثه لـــ(فل جول) بان ناديه لن يضم لاعب مرتبط بعقد مع أي نادي و يجدر
 ذكره ان الزمالك كان قد فتح خطا مع النيجيري كلتشي لم تكلل بالنجاح .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابو البنات على الابداعات والروائع المتجددة

*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*الأخ حضري عليه بالصبر قليلا حتى يكمل علاجه ، و أكرم جاهز لتحمل المسؤولية .
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور ابو البنات وابو احمد المصطفي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


الجنرال يقود ثورة في القلعة الحمراء .. وتراوري يواصل الغياب
الاحمر يستعد بقوة للكوماندوز .. يتدرب صباحا وينقل تحضيراته للخرطوم .. والحضري ينتظر التقرير
المريخ يستعد للكوماندوز بحصة صباحية
كروجر يطلب اجراء مران على ملعب الخرطوم
المريخ يتطلع الى الفوز الرابع والعشرين على الخرطوم
الجنرال يقود ثورة التغيير في القلعة الحمراء .. كروجر يكسب الجميع .. والانتقادات بعد مباراة القمة تتحول الى اشادات
الالماني يعيد راجي الى الخدمة .. باسكال يكتشف نفسه في الوظيفة الجديدة .. وامير كمال يتالق في الدفاع
الحضري في انتظار التقرير النهائي
الخرطوم الوطني يتاهب للمريخ
والجهاز الفني يدعو اللاعبين الى التعامل بطريقة عادية مع لقاء الثلاثاء
قريش : جمال الوالي لم يشترط ترشح طارق عثمان
انتقد المرشحين لمجلس المريخ .. فقيري عدلان : باسنثناء الواليس و عبد الصمد لا يملك احد فكرا ولا مالا
مساعي الوفاق المريخي مستمرة
الريشة : المريخ قدم مباراة جميلة امام اهلي الخرطوم وشاهدنا انسجاما وكرة ممتعة
تراوري يواصل الغياب
الازرق يتدرب لمدة ساعتين
ويؤدي حصة عصر اليوم
خالد بخيت : لقاء هلال كادوقلي صعب
عمر بخيت يتخلف عن مرافقة البعثة
النقر يستبعد حصول النمور على اللقب
المريخ يكثف الاعداد للقاء رقم 34 امام الكوماندوز .. الاحمر يسعى الى الفوز الرابع والعشرين في لقاء الثلاثاء
الفرقة الحمراء تتدرب صباح اليوم وتنقل تحضيراتها الى ملعب الخرطوم غدا وتختتم برنامجها بالرد كاسل
رمضان , اكرم , كلتشي . علي جعفر وامير كمال يسعون الى التالق امام الخرطوم الوطني والباشا ينتظر قرار الجنرال
المريخ يتدرب على النجيل الصناعي والالماني يعتمد على تشكيلة الفرسان والباشا يجتهد في التدريبات وتعليمان مشددة للمدافعين
المجلس يهيئ الاجواء للاعبين


*

----------


## ابواسراء

*هذا كلام انسان عرف ادارة المال بالمريخ ويعرف جيدا من هم الذين يدفعون المال وليس من اجل السمعة واغراض اخرى يجب ان يوضع هذا الكلام امام كل من يريد ان ينتخب كوادر للجنة المريخ ويجب ان تكون بهذه المواصفات التى ذكرها هذا الرجل الأمين ولا ننظر للأسماء لأنها لاتخدم المريخ وغدا كما قال نرجع للمربع الأول أصحاب المال يهربون فى وقت الترشيح ويتركون الوالى لوحده وبعدها تنكال الشتائم والسب للوالى من ضعاف النفوس يجب الآن ان تتم غربلة الكوادر واختيار من يملك المال والفكر ولا نترك الوالى وحده بعدين لكلاب الحر تنهشه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


الحضري يعود ويؤكد إستعداده للمشاركة وكروجر يجدد ثقته في أكرم
المريخ يفتح ملف الخرطوم بتدريب صباحي .. وينقل تحضيراته للنجيل الصناعي غدا
ضقل : مساعي الوفاق مستمرة .. لن نيأس من الوصول لقائمة موحدة وجاهز لسحب ترشيحي
المريخ يفتح ملف الخرطوم ويتدرب صباح اليوم باستاده
الاحمر ينقل تحضيراته الى النجيل الصناعي اعتبارا من غد
الحضري يعود ويؤكد استعداده للمشاركة والجهاز الفني يجدد ثقته في اكرم
قدامى لاعبي المريخ يحتفلون بفوز حاتم بالتزكية
بركية يشكو الفرسان بسبب 33 مليون
النهود تكرم السلاطين والمهندس والزعيم
لطفي السليمي : مريخ النصف الثاني اكثر واقعية وسنعمل على استغلال نقاط ضعفه
اكد استمرار مساعي الوفاق .. ضقل : جاهز لسحب ترشيحي من اجل الوفاق
حمد السيد : الاهتمام بالانتخابات يجب ان لايشغلنا عن مباراة الخرطوم
يستانف تحضيراته صباح اليوم .. المريخ يفتح ملف الخرطوم الوطني ويؤدي تدريبين على العشب الصناعي 
الجهاز الفني يهتم بالجوانب البدنية .. ويركز على يجهيز العناصر لموقعة الكوماندوز
مدرب حراس الاحمر يشيد بمستوى اكرم الهادي ويؤكد جاهزيته لحماية العرين .. وبله ينخرط في التدريبات بقوة
قلص الفارق مع المتصدرين الى هدفين .. كلتشي يمضي نحو لقب الهداف بخطى واثقة 
الليزر : ثبات مستوى الاباتشي منحه لقب العام الماضي والفرصة مازالت امامه للاحتفاظ به 
سانتو  : ساكواها واديكو منحا التيجيري دافعا كبيرا واللاعب لديه الخبرة وسيحسم  اللقب .. المشاركات المتقطعة للاباتشي سبب تخلفه عن قائمة الهدافين
زملاء  الراجل يحتفلون بفوزه بالتزكية .. حاتم محمد أحمد : لم ألعب لفريق غير  المريخ وسعيد بالعودة للقلعة الحمراء إداريا .. ترابط قدامى اللاعبين ووحدة  صفهم منحتني تاشيرة الدخول للمجلس دون منافسة وملتزم بتنفيذ برنامج التجمع  
عبد المجيد جعفر يطالب بالوقفة مع عضو المجلس الجديد وخالدونا يؤكد  احقية حاتم بمقعد قدامى المحاربين .. ابو جريشة يتصل مهنئا من اديس ابابا  .. الهادي سليم : فوز حاتم نجاح للتجمع
لطفي السليمي : المريخ حاليا يختلف عن النصف الأول .. ادجاء الفريق اكثر واقعية ولاول مرة اشاهد تسعة لاعبين يدافعون في وسط الاحمر


*

----------


## ابواسراء

*هضربة  وحمى طالعة فى الراس  متى اختارت لجنة التحكيم حكام يقفون مع المريخ اين تذهبون هندما تلعبون ضد الهلال ويفعل الحكام كل شيء لنصر الهلال ولا نسمع كلمة ام ان صلاح ادريس هو من يدير افواهكم  عندكم مبارة قادمة امام الهلال ومنذ الآن صرح مدرب الهلال اقصد الأهلى النقر وقال ان الأهلى لن يحرز البطولة وكأن البطولة فقط هي الفوز على المريخ كل الفرق وحتى الهلال اعلا مبتغاهم الفوز على الزعيم لاغير وحتى اللاعبين من يحرز هدف فى المريخ يصبح نجما كبيرا  عودوا لأجحاركم فالمريخ لايلعب بمساعدة احد ولا يفيدنا تحليل سيحة او رضا المريخ فوق  فوق هام السحب وانتوا فى الثرى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المفوض : اجراءات جمعية المريخ تسير بشكل جيد

اكد  مفوض الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم مولانا زكريا يونس زكريا ,  بان الترشح  لعضوية مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الذين تم حصرهم  22 مرشح  فازوا  بالتزكية  3 اعضاء حتى الان  وهم السيد جمال الوالي فى منصب الرئيس و السيد  عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب الرئيس ,   , وسيكون هناك تنافس  فى منصب الامين العام وفى منصب  امين الخزينة و فى منصب المناشط و13 عضو  سينجح منهم 7 اعضاء .واكد المفوض بان الاجراءات  حتى الان تسير بشكل سلس  وان جميع المرشحين  تجاوزا  الاجراءات الاولية من تزكية وجميع الاوراق  اللازمة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق طارق : زاهد عن العمل في المريخ ولكن جمال طلب مني الترشح


 قال الفريق طارق محمد عثمان مرشح الامانة العامة في انتخابات المريخ الحالية بأنه زاهد عن العمل بالمريخ و غير راغب في الاستمرار و لكن الوالي طلب منه ترشيح نفسه و قال في حديثه للمشاهد بان الوالي لا يرد له طلب

*

----------


## الجامرابي

*أب أحمد  المصطفى ....كسلاوي ......        متشكرين و مقدرين
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لام في الشبك / حسام حامد

  لجنة التخدير .. وسمسرة الحضري  !!

 •خلال الأيام الماضية جرت انتخابات نادي المريخ لتحديد مجلس الادارة  الجديد ، وبالطبع سارت الأمور كما العادة ، لان الوالي مثل «حجر الزاوية»  بالنسبة لجميع المترشحين !!

 •فاز السيد جمال محمد عبدالله الوالي،  برئاسة النادي ،في ظل صراع دائم من بقية الشخصيات الإدارية بالكوكب الاحمر  ،لتكملة مجلس الوالي علي مر السنين ،والتوالي !!

 •نبارك للوالي فوزه  بالتزكية، وننتظر ان تشهد فترته القادمة في ادارة المجلس  ، استخدام خبرته  الإدارية ، التي اكتسبها خلال سنواته الطويلة بالعمل الاداري ،وتسخيرها  لرفعة النادي وفريق كرة القدم!!

 •الملاحظ خلال جمعية المريخ  الحالية ، ان « الريس جمال » ،فشل في الدخول بمجموعة واحدة ، ونجد ان ذلك  الامر قد خيب أمال  العديد، بسبب عدم استمرار لجنة التسيير ،التي استجلبها  الوالي لمساعدته في تحريك شؤون النادي العريق !!

 •يبدو ان السيد  جمال الوالي ،ومن خلال نظرة بسيطة علي الصراع الدائر في الترشح حاليا ، ان  العلاقة الوثيقة التي تربطه مع كلا المترشحين ،جعلته يقف موقف الحياد ، في  ظل تعامله المختلف في مثل هذه الظروف ،كما عهدناه خلال جمعيات عمومية كثيرة  !!

 •قبل أربعة أشهر تحدثنا عن لجنة التسيير ، وتساءلنا حينها  ،أهي لجنة تسيير، ام لجنة تخدير ، وذلك التسائل، فرضته مخاوف بزوال العنصر  الاداري عن النادي في فترة نهاية الموسم !!

 •الان حق لنا ان نطلق  عليها لجنة التسيير ، ذلك بسبب أجادتها التامة  لتسيير النشاط الاداري  بنجاح ،وسلاسة ،خلال فترتها المنتهية حديثاً ،وعلي اثر ذلك المسمي ننتظر ان  يستمر النادي بوضعه الاداري السابق لمزيداً من التجويد !!

  •اختيار الوالي لأعضاء وضباط لجنة التسيير بعناية ، وفي ظل نجاحهم في  المهمة ، هو في الأساس اختيار مبني علي التجارب ،والتكرار في العمل الاداري  للرئيس الثري !!

 •وبالحديث عن التجارب والخبرات ،ننتظر ان تقدم  الجمعية ،في العدد المتبقي من مقاعد الدخول للمجلس ، الخيار الأمثل ،وذلك  لمزيداً من التحسين وتجانس العمل !!

 •وجود عدد من الشخصيات  الإدارية القديمة ،في سباق الدخول للمجلس ،يعني ان هنالك إصرار علي اعادة  نشاطهم السابق بإدارة شؤون النادي !!

 •غالبية الوجوه التي عادت  الي الانتخابات ، رغبة في العودة الي كراسي الادارة ، هي وجوه عملت من قبل  مع السيد جمال ، لكن ومن خلال المتابعة نجد ان هنالك اسماء ارتبط وجودها  بوجود جمال فقط ، تبتعد اذا ابتعد وتعود مع عودته ، ومثل هذه الوجوه  لانريدها مطلقاً !!

 سمسرة الحضري 

 •في منتصف الأسبوع  الماضي ،تحدثت في هذه المساحة ،عن النصيحة التي قدمها حارس المريخ المصري ،  الي ادارة الزمالك ،بضرورة التعاقد مع النيجيري كلتشي !!

 •فسر  البعض ان النصيحة التي قدمها الحضري يمكن حصرها داخل اقواس السمسرة ، لكن  علي العكس من حق الحضري ان يخدم الأندية التي لعب لها ،وبالخصوص أندية بلده  الام !!

 •من قبل نصح عصام الحضري ادارة نادي المريخ للتعاقد مع  عدد من اللاعبين المصريين ، وهنالك لاعب حاليا موجود بكشوفات النادي رشحه  المصري ،وهو محمد موسي نجم هجوم الأهلي العاصمي السابق !!

 •أيضاً  هنالك اللاعب باسكال، سبق وان رشح عدد من نجوم الدوري في كوت ديفوار ،  وفعلها مسبقا الراحل ايداهور ،عندما نصح بالتعاقد مع الوطني نصر الدين  الشغيل !!

 •مثل هذه الأمور اعتيادية في كرة القدم ، ومن حق اي  لاعب ان يرشح من يشاء الي ناديه السابق او الحالي ، ومن حق النادي ان يقبل  او يرفض تلك الترشيحات !!

 في القائم

 •فوز حاتم محمد احمد بمقعد قدامي اللاعبين ، افضل بكثير من عودة ابو جريشة ، ونحن من دعاة التغير !!

 •أيضاً مقعد المناشط ينتظر ان يشهد وجوه جديدة بعد فترة طويلة من الاحتكارية !!

 •عودة محمد جعفر قريش  الي المجلس ،مع المهندس همد ،ومتوكل احمد علي ،  يعني ان التغيرات في كراسي الادارة لن تكون مفصلية، في ظل عودة الحرس  القديم !!

 •من حق الدولي عصام الحضري ان ينصح ادارة الزمالك بالتعاقد مع كلتشي او غيره من نجوم الدوري السوداني !!

 •ومن حق احمد الباشا » مثلاً » ان ينصح  ادارة المريخ ،ان تتعاقد مع متوسط دفاع الأهلي الليبي، لا فرق !!

 •كلتشي مكسب لأي فريق ، ويمكن ان يشكل اضافة قوية الي نادي الزمالك ، لكن ننتظر ان ترفض ادارة المريخ إطلاق سراح النيجيري !!

 •كتبنا عن نصيحة الحضري للزمالك ،بالتعاقد مع كلتشي يوم الاثنين الماضي ،  ولم يدري المريخاب ومجلس الادارة بالخبر الا يوم امس ، في ظل انشغال الجميع  بالجمعية العمومية !! 

 شبك خارجي 

 بالتوفيق 
 يا مجلس الادارة الجديد !!

*

----------

